# Where Has This Been All My Life



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

What pieces have made you say that recently?

Today for me it was Bach, Keyboard Concerto no. 4 in A major. I heard Gould play it on the radio. Then I found Perahia playing it on Spotify and it was even better.

Don't know why I hadn't heard it before. Just too much good music in the world I suppose! I'll be listening to it a lot in the near future.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

My exact reaction when I first heard Du Pre's version of the Elgar Cello Concerto 

Also pretty much ALL of Chopin's piano works...I'd been neglecting piano literature and I now know that was a huge mistake. So beautiful


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Heather, I was obsessed with all of Bach's concerti during my junior year in college. I listened to those works over and over again, they'll stick to you.

There is an endless world of music waiting for us. Endless joys and turbulences!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Earlier today (within the past hour, in fact) my first encounter with Claude Vivier's piano compositions elicited a similar response.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

I felt that way recently about Mompou's piano music, but it's been there all along, so...where have _I_ been this whole time to not notice this music?


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

I realized that I really need to pay more attention to Mozart's violin sonatas after discovering this a few weeks ago .


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I've found a plethora of 'unknown' works for organ on the IMSLP site. The 'greats' are superb, but equally as great are many of the lesser known composers, some from the same periods in time. 

When I include these pieces in my repertoire for Sunday service music, I notice people 'tuning in' to it - actually listening as it is something they have not ever heard before. 

Kh ♫


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

This is actually what I thought when I heard Olivier Messiaen's _La Nativité du Seigneur_ played by the late Jean Boyer live at a recital in Gothenburg in the mid 1990's! I'd heard organ works by Messiaen before, but Boyer's interpretation was such a blissful revelation, despite one would have think, (or maybe thanks to?) it being played on an orphaned Willis Organ...

/ptr


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

hreichgott said:


> What pieces have made you say that recently?
> 
> Today for me it was Bach, Keyboard Concerto no. 4 in A major. I heard Gould play it on the radio. Then I found Perahia playing it on Spotify and it was even better.
> 
> Don't know why I hadn't heard it before. Just too much good music in the world I suppose! I'll be listening to it a lot in the near future.


I love it. Beautiful piece. Real music. Sometimes it has been arranged for oboe as well. But I would also encourage you to listen to it played on the harpsichord. This is one of the finest versions around.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

That is a wonderful feeling. It is the reason I listen to unfamiliar music. I wish it would happen to me more, but those moments are fewer as I get older and set in my ways.

I think the last for me is _still_ the Hugo Alfven Symphony No. 4 with the wordless tenor and soprano parts. I have mentioned it a few times in other threads.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

For me it's mainly the music of Weber. I had never really heard anything except "Invitation to the Dance". My interest in Weber was sparked by hearing the Konzertstücke (particularly the march section), and Hindemith's "Symphonic Variations". After that, I got into Weber's Turandot march, his Clarinet Concerti, Bassoon Concerto, and more.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sibelius! I can't believe I had never payed any attention to his music before.....
Also, a similar reaction when I first heard Fabio Biondi play Vivaldi.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

The actual Song is:






I'll be back to post the proper answer to this topic!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In recent years (after 25+ years of listening and having built up an already extensive cd collection in that time):
Alfven - Symphony 4
Myaskovsky - Symphony 6 (version with choir)


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

MENDELSSOHN'S VIOLIN CONCERTO IN E MINOR. Stumbled upon it accidentally and was mind-blown. It's gorgeous! I've been a bad boy for neglecting violin concerti. Always been more of a cello fan when it comes to strings.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

This what I thought when I first heard Bach Double Violin Concerto in D minor (BWV 1043). The slow movement brought tears in my eyes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, since I've lived a pretty short life, for me to say "where has this been all my life?" isn't a long span of time, back 10-15 years. :lol: So, I tend not to say that, because anything I discover now, it's more like, "Thank goodness I now have this for the rest of my life!" And that's what I had with all the Russian composers. They are mine for the rest of my life, forever and ever. <3


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

+1 to @OboeKnight

Though I'm somewhat embarrassed by my neglect of the work, I'll say I only recently delved into Mendelssohn's Octet. Truly inspiring - there's such hope and enthusiasm radiating from the piece, like much of his early work.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I didn't even know that Sibelius wrote piano music, until i saw a performance of his 5th impromptu (op.5) this weekend. And wow. This is my kind of romantic. Lucky me!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Ravndal said:


> I didn't even know that Sibelius wrote piano music, until i saw a performance of his 5th impromptu (op.5) this weekend. And wow. This is my kind of romantic. Lucky me!


It is lovely, I think that BIS had released about 5-6 hours worth of with Erik T. Tawaststjerna @ the piano! He's the son of the pre eminent Sibelius biographer *Erik W. Tawaststjerna*, so He's literally got Sibelius running in his veins!

/ptr


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I was surprised to find the Finzi had bypassed my radar completely.
What seems initially just pretty pastoral music has such an ache of sadness, a wistful pain, running through it.
Utterly autumnal.
GG


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Just this week, the BWV 1045 Sinfonia 



 Obsessed over it (a bit too much), and ended up ordering the full cantata set by Koopman. It was an impulse buy, but I doubt I'll 'regret' it.

In recent past, Buxtehude's BuxWV 272 sonata 



 Blew my mind, especially since I had barely heard anything by Buxtehude before then.

BTW: My favorite interpretation of BWV 1055 (keyboard concerto 4) is by Cafe Zimmermann.
- For harpsichord 



- For oboe d'amore


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The Cafe Zimmermann recordings of all the Bach concertos are great!


----------

